# Neue Graka für 3D Vision



## pasigroessenwahn (16. April 2012)

*Neue Graka für 3D Vision*

Moinsen!
Aaaalso ich hab z.Zt. in meinem PC zwei GTX 460 werkeln und Spiele jetzt sehr viel mit 3D Vision, läuft auch noch alles flüssig auf maximalen Einstellungen und Full HD. Außer (war klar) BF3! Da muss ich schon ordentlich runter drehen.
(Wenigstens läuft Skyrim auf volle Pulle )
Meine Frage ist jetzt welche/r Grafikkarte/Gafikkartenverbund(sli) ist fähig BF3 in Full HD auf Ultra mit 3d Vision flüssig darzustellen?
Mein System sonst:
i7 950
ASRock X58 Extreme3
6GB Ram
750Watt XFX Netzteil
Win 7 64bit
(kurz gesagt)
Evtl hat jemand ja ne gtx 680 oder gtx 570 2,5gb sli und kann mir seine Erfahrungen berichten...
Bin Dankbar für anmerkungen,
Gruß 
Pasi


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Auf Ultra wäre ohne 3D mind eine GTX 580 nötig für um die 55 FPS. Für 50 FPS reicht eine GTX 570. Guckst Du auch hier Test: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 680 da sind werte für FullHD in 4x MSAA / 16x AF. Ich denke mal, dass das dann "Ultra" ist. Jetzt isses aber ja so: in 3D halbieren sich die FPS in etwa, und SLI schafft ja nicht die doppelten FPS von einer Karte, sondern deutlich weniger. Ich bin zwar nicht ganz sicher, aber das ist bei 3D doch dann SLI, was Du nutzt, oder? Das heißt: zwei GTX 570 haben nicht einfach 2x 50 = 100 FPS (bzw in 3D 50 FPS), sondern eher vermutlich 40 FPS maximal.

Und das bringt mich zu meinem Rat: EINE GTX 680 schafft 80 FPS (siehe gleicher Link wie oben), und weil das kein SLI ist sind es in 3D dann 40FPS wie es auch bei zwei GTX 570 zu erwarten wäre. Vom Preis her kostet eine GTX 680 auch in etwa so viel wie zwei GTX 570, eventuell ein paar Euro mehr, ABER die GTX 680 verbraucht nicht mehr Strom als EINE GTX 570. Daher würd ich eher eine GTX 680 nehmen. Im Idle hättest Du schon 25 Watt mehr, nur weil eine zweite GTX 570 eingebaut ist - ich weiß zwar nicht, wie lange pro Tag Dein PC an ist, aber das kann am Ende dann schon merkbar sein bei der Stromrechnung.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (16. April 2012)

Hey danke für die schnelle antwort, seh ich auch so  ne GTX 680 ist warsch. Die bessere Lösung. Ausserdem kann ich später immernoch auf SLI aufrüsten..... Da wäre aber auch gleich die nächste Frage : soll ich lieber gleich ne  GTX 680 mit  4gb nehmen? Wegen dem  SLI später oder  da diese extrem teuer sind ne normale? Ach und wenn mal jemand nen 3d Vision benchmark findet, immer her damit....        Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (16. April 2012)

Also, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass man mit "nur" 2 oder 3GB mal in Probleme kommen wird. In Deinem Fall geht es ja zudem nur um 3D und nicht um eine riesige Auflösung, bei der das Thema RAM viel eher ein Thema wäre, da die Karte dort mehr/größere Texturen gleichzeitig nutzen muss.

Falls es sich irgendwann mal rausstellen sollte, dass es doch was bringt, 4GB zu haben, könntest Du ja immer noch die Karte verkaufen und eine neue holen - bis dahin wären die dann auch viel günstiger. Oder es gibt wiederum andere neue Karte, die eine bessere Alternative sind. 


Hier ist noch ein Link mit nem Test der GTX 680 (2GB) im SLI, da kommt BF3 auf 149 FPS bei Ultra-Details in FullHD mit AA/AF an, ohne AA/AF 193 FPS. Das heißt dass es vermutlich in 3D dann um die 70-75 FPS wären in Ultra. Direkt die erste GRafik Benchmarks: Battlefield 3 : Ein zweiter Blick auf die GeForce GTX 680: SLI, 5760x1080 und Overclocking und da sind auch noch weitere Games im Test.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (17. April 2012)

Jau, danke, für die Meinung. Dann will ich mal meine Frau überzeugen ....       Wird nicht einfach.....   gruß


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo nochmal! Hab mir jetzt gedacht wenn dann richtig, und zwei GTX 680  4gb eingebaut. Läuft soweit ganz gut, hab bei 3dmark11 13500 punkte. Was wohl auch so i.o ist aber bei 3dmark vantage komm ich nur auf 32000 punkte bei Performance wo es aber eig. Ca 37-38 tausend sein sollten bei unigine graben komm ich auch nicht auf den richtigen Wert, aber bei bf 3 sp läuft's auf ultra bei Ca 80-120 fps. Im Mp framedrops bis auf 40 fps. Aber warum läuft vantage so bescheiden? Iwer ne Vermutung?    Gruß


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2012)

Vergiss diesen 3DMark-Kram, die Benches sind für moderne Karten schon "zu alt", um damit wirklich eine verlässliche Aussage zu treffen -  und je nach dem, was Du sonst so instaliliert hast, sind Schwankungen auch normal.

Für echte Leistungsvergleiche musst Du Spielebenchmarks nehmen. 

ABer was heißt das, dass es eigentlich 37-38.000 Punkte sein sollen? Wurde das mit PCs gemessen, die wirklich genau so wie Deiner sind, also gleiche CPU, gleichviel RAM und ebenfalls GTX 680 im SLI?


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2012)

Wenn's ein wenig günstiger und nur unwesentlich langsamer sein darf, die GTX670 nicht vergessen.
Allerdings wäre es bei dieser ratsam, auf eine leisere Kühllösung als das Referenzdesign zu warten.


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (14. Mai 2012)

Hi
Naja ich hab die Karten ja schon also keine 670...
ja bei 3dmark kann man ja cpu und graka eingeben und dann zeigt er dir an was andere mit der hardware für punkte hatten und da liegt es bei 38000 pkt und ich hab 32000, mit meinen 460 sli hatte ich 23600 also komisch, 3d mark passt ja wie gesagt.
Afterburner zeigt mir auch an, dass die gpu´s nur bis ca 74% ausgelastet werden bei vantage....
gruß


----------



## pasigroessenwahn (14. Mai 2012)

Ich wieder...
Ich nehm alles zurück und scheiß auf 3dmark vantage!
Hab grad bf3 angemacht, Auf der Jagt (die sequenz wo man nicht selbst steuert): gpu auslastung von 95% und fps von min 120
Operation Swordbreaker gpu nicht cpu auslastung von 98% und zwischen 87- 149 fps.
Das reicht mir...


----------



## svd (14. Mai 2012)

Ach, hab glatt das Alter des Threads übersehen.

Nun, 32000 Punkte scheinen ja gar nicht so verkehrt zu sein. 
Ich hab auch schon Benchmarks von Hardwareseiten gesehen, die bei den, von dir erwähnten, 37.000 Punkten und höher liegen.
Nur laufen da die Prozessoren meist auf mindestens 3.5 Ghz, testen mit unterschiedlichen Qualitätseinstellungen und so weiter.
Ist echt wenig aussagekräftig.

Du kannst ja mal deine CPU untertakten (weil du da vlt. weniger was kaputt machst  ) und gucken, wie sehr die CPU das Ergebnis beeinflusst.

edit: Na, gut, dass du von selber draufgekommen bist.


----------

